# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Probleme me menstruacione!

## Andro_era

Jam 21 vjeqe, dhe kam qrregullime te ciklit menstrual! Ndodh qe te mos kem menstruacione per 2-3 muaj me radhe. Kam perdorur "orgametril", dhe "tocopherol" te rekomanduara nga nje mjeke, por nuk me eshte rregulluar ende. A eshte ky nje problem i madh shendetesor apo jo, sepse kam degjuar se nese nuk mjekohem qe tani do te jem sterile! Pres pergjigje sa me shpejt qe te jete e mundur!

----------


## dardajan

Ne  qotese  jeni  shum  e  dobet  fizikisht mestruazionet  nuk  vijne. Ne  qoftese  keni  kaluar  ndonje  traume apo  ndonje  operazion shum  te  veshtire  mestruazionet  nuk  vijne.
Kur  trupi  i  femres humbet  rezervat   e  yndyres nen  3%  te  mases  totale kolesteroli  nuk  prodhon  me hormone  per vazhdimin  e  ciklit ,  sepse organizmi  ne  kete  moment  nuk  e  perballon  dot  shtatzanine,  dhe  ajo  pak  rezerve  dhjamore qe  ka  i  duhet  per te  mbijetuar  si  individ  dhe  jo  per  tu  shumuar.

Nje  arsye  tjeter  mund  te  jene  cistet  ne  kanalet e  vezeve  etj... per  kete  duhet  bere  nje  eco.

----------


## E=mc²

> Jam 21 vjeqe, dhe kam qrregullime te ciklit menstrual! Ndodh qe te mos kem menstruacione per 2-3 muaj me radhe. Kam perdorur "orgametril", dhe "tocopherol" te rekomanduara nga nje mjeke, por nuk me eshte rregulluar ende. A eshte ky nje problem i madh shendetesor apo jo, sepse kam degjuar se nese nuk mjekohem qe tani do te jem sterile! Pres pergjigje sa me shpejt qe te jete e mundur!


Per nje problem te till, vjen e falesh (kerkon ndihme ketu) ne forum? Te keshilloj te shkosh ne nje gjinekolog/e dhe te konsultohesh, te besh vizitat perkatese dhe te maresh diagnozen e plote. Nuk mendoj se pa te vizituar njeher nje mjek/e te marresh nje pergjigje definitive. Prandaj mos neglizho per shendetin tend, dhe pret pergjigje nga nje forum. Ku thjesht do hedhin hipoteza dhe asgje me shum, sa me teper do te shtohen shqetesimet, nga njera pergjigje tek tjetra. Shpresoje te mos kesh asgje serioze dhe te kesh shendet te plote.

----------


## mia@

Futu ne google se gjen plot informacion, por nuk do ta keshilloja se me shume te merakosin. Kur  i thashe njehere doktorit tim, per informacionet qe lexoja ne google, mu pergjigj qe me mire mos u fut shume se ka informacione me teper sec duhet. Ne vend te ta heqin merakun ta shtojne.
Kam patur nje shoqe qe kishte problemin tend. Ajo nuk merrte asnje lloj kure, dhe tani pas 7 vjetesh qe eshte martuar  mesa di une akoma s'ka femije. Mire eshte ti biesh mbrapa.

----------


## Izadora

> Jam 21 vjeqe, dhe kam qrregullime te ciklit menstrual! Ndodh qe te mos kem menstruacione per 2-3 muaj me radhe. Kam perdorur "orgametril", dhe "tocopherol" te rekomanduara nga nje mjeke, por nuk me eshte rregulluar ende. A eshte ky nje problem i madh shendetesor apo jo, sepse kam degjuar se nese nuk mjekohem qe tani do te jem sterile! Pres pergjigje sa me shpejt qe te jete e mundur!



Kjo eshte vetem c'rregullim hormonal.

Keshtu e ke pas ciklin me perpara apo te kane filluar tani te c'rregullohen?

----------


## PINK

mire eshte te vine 1 here ne vit ato te shkreta. ku ka me mire, je rehat  :perqeshje: 

por per hir te shendetit tend, duhet te vine muaj per muaj. Rigjenerohet trupi , plus normalisht kshu duhet te jete. 

Nese ke crregullime, me vrap te doktori. Duhen bere analiza. Nuk eshte vetem hormonale. Kjo e fundit ndodh por me raste te caktuara. Stresi,  lodhjeje etc etc ..


shko te doktori, good luck .

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

shiko edhe tiroidet njihere goce,

je e dobet apo e shendoshe?

bej nji kontroll per tiroidet, dhe tek doktoresha me vrappppp....

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Jam 21 vjeqe, dhe kam qrregullime te ciklit menstrual! Ndodh qe te mos kem menstruacione per 2-3 muaj me radhe. *Kam perdorur "orgametril", dhe "tocopherol" te rekomanduara nga nje mjeke,* por nuk me eshte rregulluar ende. A eshte ky nje problem i madh shendetesor apo jo, sepse kam degjuar se nese nuk mjekohem qe tani do te jem sterile! Pres pergjigje sa me shpejt qe te jete e mundur!


I ke të rekomanduara nga një mjek, e kërkon këshilla këtu?! Nuk e ke pyetur mjekun tënd? Po mirë e ke vënë në djeni atë, se marrja e ilaçeve nuk solli rezulatat? Ç'mendon mjeku për këtë? E ke pyetur a është ky një problem shëndetësor me faktor risiko sterilitetin ashtu si edhe pretendon? Shko pyete se me siguroi të ndihmon më shumë se ne.

----------


## TEKNIKU

ndigjo TEKNIKUN mos ndigjo asnje po shko dhe bej viziten tek doktori perkates nuk eshte forumi per ksi punesh mos luaj me shnetin 
te uroj kurim te shpejte

----------


## saura

> ndigjo TEKNIKUN mos ndigjo asnje po shko dhe bej viziten tek doktori perkates nuk eshte forumi per ksi punesh mos luaj me shnetin 
> te uroj kurim te shpejte


Sa aktiv ti teknik sa u fute ....me pelqen. :Lulja3:

----------


## strong_07

Cka ndodh nese femra ka dhimbje ne stomak dhe dhimbje shpine e nuk i vijn mestracionet a ka dikush qe e spjegon ket

----------


## *suada*

> Cka ndodh nese femra ka dhimbje ne stomak dhe dhimbje shpine e nuk i vijn mestracionet a ka dikush qe e spjegon ket


*Mos ke merak se nuk eshte me barre jo  
Stomaku ska lidhje fare me ciklin.*

----------


## Enii

vajza test pregnancie ke ber ?  na jep me shume info se na ndihmon te japim diagnozen ... :mace e verdhe:

----------


## BlerinaL

> Kjo eshte vetem c'rregullim hormonal.
> 
> Keshtu e ke pas ciklin me perpara apo te kane filluar tani te c'rregullohen?


Ka mundesi. 

Nuk eshte mire qe nje femer te qendroje me shume se 3-4 muaj pa perioda. Nese vazhdon keshtu rregullisht, kjo mund te shkaktoje probleme te tjera shendetesore.

Vizitohuni. Dhe madje thone se femra duhet te filloje te vizitohet te gjinekollogu qe nga mosha 18-21 vjecare (edhe pse ne kulturen shqiptare eshte tabu).

Uroj mos te jete gje serioze ne rastin tend, Andro era.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Cka ndodh nese femra ka dhimbje ne stomak dhe dhimbje shpine e nuk i vijn mestracionet a ka dikush qe e spjegon ket


Po, ka dicka qe e shpjegon dhe quhet PREGNANCY TEST (TEST SHTATZANIE) dhe nqs je kaq i merakosur shko bli nje dhe jepja partneres tende dhe e beni gjumin rehat naten ose filloni pergatitjet se mbas 9 muajsh do ju vije nje mysafir qe zakonisht nuk e le shtepine deri nga mosha 18 vjec.  :ngerdheshje:  

P.S. Sinqerisht beni pyetje te tilla ketu ne forum?!

----------


## Nete

vetem me mjekun duhet te kosultohesh,vetem me ate.

----------

